# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Methadon verstärkt in vitro die Zytostatika-Wirkung bei Prostatakarzinomzellen

## meni.li.

https://www.egms.de/static/de/meetings/oegu2017/17oegu006.shtml

----------

